# Switching the Swing of a Larson Storm door AFTER its installed



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You could reinstall it, but you'll have holes where the lockset is installed. Two big ones and two smaller ones. Not sure how you'd hide those other than a couple of patches. You'll also have smaller screw holes in the edge of the door from the hinges, but they're minor.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You can use crown bolts to plug the holes, any hardware store should have them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The problem is, you are going to not only have holes where the screws were on the old hinge side, but also where the handle was. You would be best to just go get a new door. A Picture would be nice to see what you are saying that the door swings the wrong way.

Sometimes they will install them, so when you open the inside door, the storm then swings from the opposite side.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

New door and sell the old one on Craigs list, or deal with it looking poopy.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

joecaption said:


> New door and sell the old one on Craigs list, or deal with it looking poopy.


If the OP was in my area, and it is a 36" Right Swing beige, Full view, with sliding half hidden screen, I would say send it my way. Our Larson is showing a couple of cracks in the outer skin, that is too late for them to cover, since it is about 5 years old now.

The next one I am going with, will have a Metal skin vs Plastic PVC, due to they crack after three years from direct sun exposure.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You'll find over time the metal ones leak and the partical board inside expands.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

joecaption said:


> You'll find over time the metal ones leak and the partical board inside expands.


That is one thing we have been lucky about the PVC skinned one we have has not done. I do not think that anything has gotten behind the skin, due to I have not noticed any swelling around the diagonal crack from the bottom left corner of the window, to the edge where the bottom section at the trim molding on the face is.

The trim is starting to crack where the screws are. I can say one thing, anymore most products are only good for a max of five years, before they have to be replaced, like off the shelf storm doors from the big box. Even the stuff that is contractor grade anymore is not the best, since they are cheaping out on the lead & petroleum that they are putting into the plastic recipe.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> The problem is, you are going to not only have holes where the screws were on the old hinge side, but also where the handle was.


That's what the crown bolts are for "The Handle Holes".

I did that to one at my house and it looks just fine. 

Three little buttons (actually six) for just a few bucks. A whole lot cheaper than a new door and one less thing in the landfill.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

kwikfishron said:


> That's what the crown bolts are for "The Handle Holes".
> 
> I did that to one at my house and it looks just fine.
> 
> Three little buttons (actually six) for just a few bucks. A whole lot cheaper than a new door and one less thing in the landfill.


I personally think that the buttons look shoddy. As for going to the landfill, that is what Habitat stores are for, when you have building materials or even extra coax & a/v wiring. It is better to give to them, or even if the OP does not have one on the back, and the door back there is the same size, then relocate it to the back.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> I personally think that the buttons look shoddy. As for going to the landfill, that is what Habitat stores are for, when you have building materials or even extra coax & a/v wiring. It is better to give to them, or even if the OP does not have one on the back, and the door back there is the same size, then relocate it to the back.


OP asked if it could be done and the answer is yes and that's the easiest way to do it (sorry the buttons bother you). 

There are some in the world that still try to make do with what they already have, then there are others that will throw perfectly good things away because of a blemish.

I have no problem with the latter, my place has benefited greatly over the years from things my customers have told me to make disappear.

Btw, the closest Habitat Store is a 180 miles from my primary residence.


----------

